

Kickspy is like Netflix for Kickstarter projects - crypticmind
http://www.kickspy.com/profile

======
crypticmind
You can see an example profile here:
[http://www.kickspy.com/profile/wal7er](http://www.kickspy.com/profile/wal7er)

